# Very random symptoms- need help



## afidz (Jul 2, 2015)

OK so last night I had chest pains. Eventually I figured out it was a combo of gas and a vitamin stuck in my esophagus. The hernia causes me to choke some times, I got it to go away after a lot of belching and pushing on my stomach. Its right under my skin so it was pretty easy to relieve. 

This morning I woke up feeling like I literally got hit by a bus. The left side of my jaw, my left shoulder, a few fingers on both hands, my left foot and my big right toe  I can barely move. Normally when I experience arthritis symptoms its in my back hips and ribs so I don't think thats what this is. I am flaring. Yesterday my left eye was really red. Haven't gotten a hold of my doctor yet. Icing my shoulder now to see if that helps. Anyone every experience sudden joint pain like this? Nothing is red or hot, I don't have a fever.


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Jul 2, 2015)

Anything involving chest pain especially into the jaw and arm,hand needs the doctor quickly if for no other reason than peace of mind.


----------



## Caitlin84 (Jul 3, 2015)

Axelfl3333 said:


> Anything involving chest pain especially into the jaw and arm,hand needs the doctor quickly if for no other reason than peace of mind.



I agree. The signs for heart attacks for women can be very vague and confusing. That's not the mostly likely cause, but its the most serious if not caught.

Once that is cleared, I would say that my arthritis/joint pain symptoms have always moved around a lot. I get inflammation in weird places, it moves around a lot, etc. It's very frustrating and providers often dismiss. I'm sorry you are feeling so crummy. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 3, 2015)

Axelfl3333 said:


> Anything involving chest pain especially into the jaw and arm,hand needs the doctor quickly if for no other reason than peace of mind.


This was my first thought too. Definitely better safe than sorry so I hope you'll be able to get this checked out (EKG). I wouldn't say it was arthritis right off the bat when this is sudden and never happened before especially in your jaw and shoulder. Rest up and keep calling your doctor. If it hasn't gone away then you may want to consider going to the ER.


----------



## afidz (Jul 3, 2015)

Went to the ER. The doctor said that all of the symptoms were an autoimmune response. Gave me pred and pain pills.


----------



## Caitlin84 (Jul 3, 2015)

Glad to hear it is nothing more serious, though pred is no fun. Hope the meds help!


----------



## POTTYTIME! (Jul 4, 2015)

Glade to hear it was not that bad.  Fill sorry for ya with the preds.  I can no longer take them due to the AVN in my hips.


----------



## afidz (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I am feeling a lot better already. The only pain that I still have is in my left arm, but that  was where it was the worst so I imagine it will take a few more days of pred to get rid of that pain. 

Anyone else tired of fighting? I feel like I am loosing my will to fight anymore. Its always something. My hernia causing me pain or causing me to choke, AS flaring causing pain and mobility issues, Crohn's flaring and manifesting anywhere it damn feels like. I am over it and tired.


----------



## POTTYTIME! (Jul 4, 2015)

afidz said:


> Thanks everyone. I am feeling a lot better already. The only pain that I still have is in my left arm, but that  was where it was the worst so I imagine it will take a few more days of pred to get rid of that pain.
> 
> Anyone else tired of fighting? I feel like I am loosing my will to fight anymore. Its always something. My hernia causing me pain or causing me to choke, AS flaring causing pain and mobility issues, Crohn's flaring and manifesting anywhere it damn feels like. I am over it and tired.


Keep your head up.  I was depressed the first few months.  Now I stay angry all the time.  To the point where my wife hates being around me these days.  The other day I got in a guys face at the walmart.   Dont get me wrong, he said something out of the way about my son.  And it took all I could to keep from beating his ass.  My kids being there is the only reason things went different.  I feel anger helps me deal with this disease,  but it is pushing everyone else away.:mad2:


----------



## afidz (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't want to be angry, I am, deep down. I just try to keep those emotions at bay to the best of my ability. If you met me on the street, you would have no idea that I am as sick as I am. Just every once in a while, like when I am feeling like i have the last couple weeks, the negativity comes out and gets the best of me. My life, without my diseases, would be perfect. Especially now that I am going back to work. I don't want to sound snotty or anything, but for the first time in my life, I don't have anything to bring me down (except my health) When I think about giving up, the only thing that keeps me going is to remember how far I have come in my life. Its just hard to see passed the pain.


----------



## worriedboy (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you are feeling this way. I really hate the feeling of Crohns holding you back, like a hostage. 
With time, much like you, I figured out how to isolate those feelings as much as I can. The more I let myself enjoy life, the less I feel Crohns taking over my freedom. I cannot say I dont have to give up opportunities hee and there; obviously, it happens, sometimes big time.
But I manage.

I am glad that the pred. is working already and you are feeling better.

Just out of curiosity, did you change your sleepong/eating/other habbits these days that you think may relate to your flare ?


----------



## POTTYTIME! (Jul 4, 2015)

I am truly glad you have a job.  To have one in this day and time is a blessing.  I have a great job working offshore that im not going to be able to return to.  I have worked 10 days since the first week in November.   Every time I think im getting my head up,  something pulls me down.  Got my guts better, then had to have surgery on my bum.   Still trying to get that healed up.  Found AVN in my hips.  15 to 20% of the bone at the top of my femors is dead, " thank you prednisone".  Have the arthritis in my spine with degenerated disk, "thank you crohn's".  Now,  in the past week I think my ileum is flaring again.  I have been hurting bad on my lower right side, with the nausea and all the above.   I have a Medial Branch Block schedule for 3 different procedures over the next month and a half.   I have been in a bad state of depression before.   Almost cost me my overseas job "at that time", and my marriage.   Thats why I stay angry.   Dont get me wrong, im not violent,  just have a shitty attitude.


----------



## afidz (Jul 4, 2015)

My eating habbits changed when I started flaring, meals were minimal. Other than that though, I don't think anything else changed. I actually started flaring after Remicade, which makes no sense. But before that I had a cold that was tough to get over. My arthritis responded to Remicade almost instantly, maybe Crohn's just needed more time? I haven't had flare symptoms in a few days (other than the EIM that just happened)


----------



## Caitlin84 (Jul 5, 2015)

afidz said:


> Thanks everyone. I am feeling a lot better already. The only pain that I still have is in my left arm, but that  was where it was the worst so I imagine it will take a few more days of pred to get rid of that pain.
> 
> Anyone else tired of fighting? I feel like I am loosing my will to fight anymore. Its always something. My hernia causing me pain or causing me to choke, AS flaring causing pain and mobility issues, Crohn's flaring and manifesting anywhere it damn feels like. I am over it and tired.


Lately I've been saying 'I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.' It's hard, there is no way around that. All we can do is hang in there, and remember that there are times when it is better.


----------



## afidz (Jul 11, 2015)

I am still having some issues with my arms, a little tightness in my back at night. I am at the end of my steroid prescription, a little concerned about after I finish it. I don't want to stay on them, but I am still dealing with inflammation. 

I finally got a hold of my rheumy, my liver tests came back normal so I am to start methotrexate. Rheumy thinks that will help, we'll see. Going to try and get in for an appointment sometime in the next week. She is a little confused as to what happened last weekend, mostly because it is not my normal arthritic pain. Autoimmune diseases are so confusing. One minute you think you understand how it affects your body, the next you are right back at square one.


----------



## Mr chicken (Jul 11, 2015)

Ds takes humira plus Mtx for his arthritis.
The Mtx was just the boost he needed.
We had to increased the dose of Mtx and frequency but overall 
It's much better for him then biologics alone.

Good luck


----------



## BlueEyes (Sep 24, 2015)

I just wanted to chime in and tell you I too am coping with chest pain.  The difference is mine has been ongoing for 10+ months.  No change in autoimmune treatment and no firm diagnosis.  I am so tired.  Physically and emotionally.  It rules my life.  I keep fighting, I usually cope pretty well, but I have cranky, down days too.  Much love!


----------



## afidz (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess just an update, I haven't been on much. With school and life, I am never on my computer for fun anymore. Working on changing that though.
Since this post, I got engaged, got fired from the job that I mentioned above, started my first semester at University of North Texas and last but not least, got a job with at State Farm's new corporate headquarters. State Farm has excellent benefits, so I am really looking forward to starting there. 
My biggest issue the last few months is fatigue. I can't figure out how to combat it. I have the ability now to be active and walk for long periods of time with out having to take constant breaks. But when I do stop, its over. Have to spend the rest of the day on the couch. I am always tired. My limbs are always tired. Remicade has helped tremendously, I am not in pain anymore. Just so tired. Luckily I haven't had another episode of what I mentioned in my first post in this thread. 
I know if I am tired I need to let my body rest. But what are some other ways that you guys battle fatigue?


----------

